# What tires you rockin'?



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

The stock Continental's are about to pop any second and I'm in search of some new tread. I'm thinking living in sunny/rainy/snowy So Cal would best be suited with an All Season tire. I love hugging turns in the summer, but the A3 will see it's shed of rain and snow in the near future.
I liked the Continental's for the most part, they've held up for almost 4 years, but the inner sidewalls are starting to shed through so I need to pick up some new ones asap! I'm thinking Bridgestone, Goodyear or even Continental's again. Who prefer's what?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

if you liked the stock Conti's you must be crazy







these things are super loud and arent too great for mileage in my opinion. I love my sumitomos and falken tires. ran a few different sets of each on different wheels in the past. each set held up great to my driving style and they were not too loud and were perfect for rain and snow which you probably have none of out in cali







just do some research on tires.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

i use yoko sdrive im pretty happy with it


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

I've been rocking my Bridgestone Potenza RE960AS Pole Positions since 23k miles.
My Contis only lasted until then...I'm at 63k now with no sign of major tread wear.
Great dry, excellent wet...decent snow. Quiet Dry...sing but stick with spirited. I've even had them at the track.
If you don't have to worry about ice/snow then I'd recommend the Dunlop Direzza Z1 Star Specs....Excellent Ultra summer tire.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (whaden)*

The tread I be rocking is Kumho Ecsta ASX (ASX for All-Season Xtreme). The price is the most attractive at around $85-90 each. Quiet, and grippy in heavy downpours. I haven't seen snow yet, sooooooo, yeah.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

I replaced my original ContiSportContact 2s with the CSC 3s about 8 months after getting my 2007 A3 because I heard that the CSC 3s were quieter and would perform somewhat better. Boy was I misinformed. The 3s were louder than the 2s and didn't have any real advantage in performance. The last set of tires on my A3, still on it when I sold it, were Falken Azenis RT-615s. Very fun on track, much better overall performance than the Contis and no louder (perhaps quieter when new), although tread life was shorter.
Now I'm running Goodyear F1 Supercars, but when it comes time to switch those out I'll get Michelin Pilot Sport 2 ZPs. But that's not relevant here.


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote »_The tread I be rocking is Kumho Ecsta ASX (ASX for All-Season Xtreme). The price is the most attractive at around $85-90 each. Quiet, and grippy in heavy downpours. I haven't seen snow yet, sooooooo, yeah.

I'd call these just about average. I had them on my S2000, and though they were relatively quiet, the dry grip was only ok, and they had a tendancy to hydroplane in the rain.. For the price they're pretty good, but if you can spend a little extra I'd go elsewhere..


_Modified by asrautox at 7:34 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (whaden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whaden* »_I've been rocking my Bridgestone Potenza RE960AS Pole Positions since 23k miles.
My Contis only lasted until then...I'm at 63k now with no sign of major tread wear.
Great dry, excellent wet...decent snow. Quiet Dry...sing but stick with spirited. I've even had them at the track.

Glad to hear someone likes these on their A3. I've been thinking about buying these on tire rack the last few days. They seem to be very well reviewed.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i've got michelin pilot PS2s on. still pretty good in our socal "drizzle", i just wish they lasted longer. 
there was a thread here where C&D compared budget A/S tires, see if you can find it.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

u can just look on tirerack they do tests all the time.
I just ordered some bridgestone RE760 Sports.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (dkenn75)*

This is my second season with the Toyo Proxes 4 high performance all season. I'm in Portland, OR where we only get a few inches of snow a couple of times a year. But we get lots of sub 40 degree rainy days. These tires are terrific. I almost hate taking them off in the spring to put my summer tires on. Quiet, very comfortable, excellent in rain and very good grip on dry.
They are very forgiving. If you like a tire that is predictable at edge of traction, you will appreciate these. They give plenty of feedback and when you do loose traction, there are no quick surprises. I have them on my stock 17 inch rims in a 235x45. 












_Modified by kayaker10 at 12:35 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

Ok so I have some tirerack.com research to do.
Looks like I'm going to stay away from Continental again (why not mix it up anyways, right?), I'm diggin' the Bridgestone's as well as the Toyo's posted above.
My roomate says he's able to get me a hook up with Goodyear tires (buy at cost), so if that's possible, I might just fend for some Goodyear Eagle GT's or something of the like.
Any reason why I should not get the same tire size I have now? I'd be looking at 225/45/17 on my stock wheels. Appreciate the suggestions everyone!


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_The tread I be rocking is Kumho Ecsta ASX (ASX for All-Season Xtreme). The price is the most attractive at around $85-90 each. Quiet, and grippy in heavy downpours. I haven't seen snow yet, sooooooo, yeah. 









I had a set of Ecsta's on my old Passat, they were a nail magnet!!!!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

nawking performance summer tires!!!!..... and they suck!!! got um for free with my rims... they are going to be MIA by next summer i think!


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

go for the goodyear eagle F1 GS-D3's if u can get hookup those are sex tires


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

oh i am runign falken fk452 right now. they are noisy as hell when they wear down.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_go for the goodyear eagle F1 GS-D3's if u can get hookup those are sex tires

Those were great until they wore down a little and suddenly started to generate REALLY LOUD road noise. We're talking monster truck with mud tires going down the freeway kind of noise.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Those were great until they wore down a little and suddenly started to generate REALLY LOUD road noise. We're talking monster truck with mud tires going down the freeway kind of noise.

See, it's comments like that which steer me clear away from that particular Goodyear tire. I want a "great" tire, but I don't want to sound like a damn monster truck, know'wha'd'imean? 
I've already had a lifted truck prior to the A3, I'm over road noise. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

any one running yokahama S drives? i heard there pretty good


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_any one running yokahama S drives? i heard there pretty good 

http://www.caranddriver.com/re...tests


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_
See, it's comments like that which steer me clear away from that particular Goodyear tire. I want a "great" tire, but I don't want to sound like a damn monster truck, know'wha'd'imean? 
I've already had a lifted truck prior to the A3, I'm over road noise. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If you want a Great affordable tire with excellent wear checkout the Pirelli P-Zero Nero M+S, I had a set for 25k miles, sold the wheel set with them and the next guy piled on 15k more, super quiet, great traction (even in light snow) and extremely predictable handling


----------



## 3G3T7I (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (dkenn75)*

I just had Continental DWS's installed today so it's too early to report anything meaningful. I bought the car used with Conti Extreme Contacts. I went through two sets of Extreme Contacts on my 337 and although they started out OK they would wore out much too quickly and were quite loud after 30k or so. The DWS is fairly new but is intended to work in the dry, wet and snow hence the name. I know some folks claim all seasons do nothing well but the market for ultra high performance tires has been opening up causing tire manufacturers to produce better tires over the past few years. Of course like most things, you get what you pay for.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bfg drag radials !LoLz! treadware is very poor.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

Yokohama sdrive
Bridgestone Potenza RE960AS Pole Positions
Bridgestone RE760 Sports
Goodyear F1 Supercars
Michelin Pilot PS2s
Toyo Proxes 4 HPAS
Pirelli P-Zero Nero M+S
Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec
Ok time to do some tirerack reviewing...anybody else browsing feel free to chime in an give an opinion!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dkenn75 at 5:41 PM 10/21/2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.discounttiredirect....40516
try nitto NT05 if you want a good performance tire


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_http://www.discounttiredirect....40516
try nitto NT05 if you want a good performance tire

The NT05 does look like a very respectable tire, however, I know my tires will be seeing rain and snow this winter, so I want one set that can give me the best of both wet and dry conditions. I'd love some super badass high performance street tires, but I can't afford two sets.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

True, they will most likely cause hydroplaning lol.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've had Falkens 452s on for about 2k miles and they've done great. Much quieter than my Toyo T1Rs but still sticky. Toyo T1Rs are more aggressive but a little noisy as they wear out. My old Kumho MXs were the stickiest but was much too loud after wearing them down.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_
Bridgestone Potenza RE960AS Pole Positions
Bridgestone RE760 Sports
_Modified by dkenn75 at 5:41 PM 10/21/2009_

x2 on these Bridgestones


----------



## yankees25 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (3G3T7I)*

I got these as well back in July. Great wet traction, don't have the maximum grip of the summer tires they replaced. Decently quiet, and have a huge treadwear rating. I like them.

_Quote, originally posted by *3G3T7I* »_I just had Continental DWS's installed today so it's too early to report anything meaningful. I bought the car used with Conti Extreme Contacts. I went through two sets of Extreme Contacts on my 337 and although they started out OK they would wore out much too quickly and were quite loud after 30k or so. The DWS is fairly new but is intended to work in the dry, wet and snow hence the name. I know some folks claim all seasons do nothing well but the market for ultra high performance tires has been opening up causing tire manufacturers to produce better tires over the past few years. Of course like most things, you get what you pay for.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_I've had Falkens 452s on for about 2k miles and they've done great. Much quieter than my Toyo T1Rs but still sticky. Toyo T1Rs are more aggressive but a little noisy as they wear out. My old Kumho MXs were the stickiest but was much too loud after wearing them down.

best part about this is that the FK452's are the LOUDEST tires ever after they wear. those were a NIGHTMARE. hahahaha have fun sucka!!


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

I had Falken 912's put on about a 1,000 miles ago. So far, so good. 
I have them on the wifes GLi and they ride great on that too.


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (dkenn75)*

General Exclaim UHP...high grip, low noise and long wear. I love them and they're about half the price of the Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3s they replaced.

_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Those were great until they wore down a little and suddenly started to generate REALLY LOUD road noise. We're talking monster truck with mud tires going down the freeway kind of noise.

He's not exaggerating...the Goodyears will drive you nuts they're so loud.


----------



## darkmeth (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (SDNavyCPOVR6)*

I second the suggestion for the General Tires. So far, a great improvement over the Continentals.. by the way, my Factory Continentals had the same issue with the sidewalls. I went to DiscountTire and they identified the issue as a defect and gave me credit towards a new set of tires since ALL 4 tires had the same issue.. They referred to them as torque/stress cracks a manufacturing defect.. hope this helps..


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (darkmeth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkmeth* »_I second the suggestion for the General Tires. So far, a great improvement over the Continentals.. by the way, my Factory Continentals had the same issue with the sidewalls. I went to DiscountTire and they identified the issue as a defect and gave me credit towards a new set of tires since ALL 4 tires had the same issue.. They referred to them as torque/stress cracks a manufacturing defect.. hope this helps..

Interesting...








How long did you have your Continental's for? Mines a CPO '06 and I'm pretty sure it was built in '05 and the tires have yet to be changed, you think I'd have any luck if I took them to DiscountTire?


----------



## Oli_A3 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (dkenn75)*

I'll second the Bridgestone Pole Positions... My set have about 25k on them before I had to replace 2 because one exploded (doing 110 MPH in 115 degree weather may have had something to do with it), and there's still about 7/32 on the remaining tires.
They are great in both dry weather and the occasional rain storm in CA. They are not cheap, however. I think with mounting and tax they came out to about $225 each, but I feel they are worth the price.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Oli_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oli_A3* »_(doing 110 MPH in 115 degree weather may have had something to do with it)

Classic


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
best part about this is that the FK452's are the LOUDEST tires ever after they wear. those were a NIGHTMARE. hahahaha have fun sucka!!























Ive never had Falken tires just wanted to let you guys know that LEWXCORE wins the comment of the thread award














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I've had a few tires on my cars, but always end up back at B-stone. 
I'm very nearly on my wear bars with my Conti's at 31K. 
And I'll be installing some B-Stone RE760s pretty soon. Thought about RE960AS, but don't see the price advantage.


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_Thought about RE960AS, but don't see the price advantage. 


The RE960AS is an all-season tire, whereas the RE760 is a summer tire. I figure that would be the selling point for most people who get them.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

The RE960AS is looking like a winner for a great All Season Tires. Total would be almost $700 though, and I'm still waiting on my roommate to tell me whether or not he can get a hookup with Goodyear (which doesn't seem to get much mention in all around here...) Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_The RE960AS is looking like a winner for a great All Season Tires. Total would be almost $700 though

Don't let that price scare you...they're a bargain when you factor in that they wear like rocks, but don't ride like them

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (whaden)*

toyo t1R ftW.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (-PTK-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-PTK-* »_

The RE960AS is an all-season tire, whereas the RE760 is a summer tire. I figure that would be the selling point for most people who get them.

Oh, I understand that but didn't make it clear. Thanks for the clarification. In my neck of the woods we only get 5 or so days of 32F coldness. Around here, I'd be fine with a summer tire. 
I have other options when I go early season skiing.


----------



## audidsg (Aug 20, 2009)

Best tires i have run to date.
BFG - G force t/a KDW
down side, i sound like a Mack truck going down the road.


_Modified by audidsg at 11:27 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (audidsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audidsg* »_








Best tires i have run to date.
BFG - G force t/a KDW
down side, i sound like a Mack truck going down the road.

_Modified by audidsg at 11:27 PM 10-25-2009_

These are the loudest tires I've ever had.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (audidsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audidsg* »_








Best tires i have run to date.
BFG - G force t/a KDW
down side, i sound like a Mack truck going down the road.


Gaaad daymn, those L







K loud!!!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audidsg* »_








Best tires i have run to date.
BFG - G force t/a KDW
down side, i sound like a Mack truck going down the road.


Polish noise maker's?


----------



## m5roller (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Oli_A3)*

Conti Extreme Contact DWS in 235/45 on OE wheels: quiet, quiet, quiet, softish sidewalls, OK turn in, good dry grip, GREAT in the rain (even standing puddles at high speed), GREAT urban warfare tire, running 38 psi all around helps the sidewalls, but they remain compliant over sharp bumps
Toyo Proxes 4 are good too, but they get louder and harder as they wear and they are an older tire w/o recent upgrading. Went with the DWS to get the newest technology.
EDIT: Now running 36/35 psi.


_Modified by m5roller at 11:39 AM 11-6-2009_


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (m5roller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m5roller* »_Conti Extreme Contact DWS in 235/45 on OE wheels: quiet, quiet, quiet, softish sidewalls, OK turn in, good dry grip, GREAT in the rain (even standing puddles at high speed), GREAT urban warfare tire, running 38 psi all around helps the sidewalls, but they remain compliant over sharp bumps.

Gracias!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Bezor)*

There was a thread awhile back for a tire which was reasonably priced and I can't remember the name of them







Also couldn't find the thread in the archive since it must be under the name of the tire. Anyone know what tire I'm talking about?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (m5roller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m5roller* »_Conti Extreme Contact DWS in 235/45 on OE wheels: quiet, quiet, quiet, softish sidewalls, OK turn in, good dry grip, GREAT in the rain (even standing puddles at high speed), GREAT urban warfare tire, running 38 psi all around helps the sidewalls, but they remain compliant over sharp bumps
Toyo Proxes 4 are good too, but they get louder and harder as they wear and they are an older tire w/o recent upgrading. Went with the DWS to get the newest technology.

I noticed you're in DFW as well. Do you recommend running the all season Conti's over a summer-only tire up here? I know it gets pretty cold and freezes on occasion, but we never really have snow or anything on the roads, and if we do, I usually don't drive with all the other crazies out there


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_There was a thread awhile back for a tire which was reasonably priced and I can't remember the name of them







Also couldn't find the thread in the archive since it must be under the name of the tire. Anyone know what tire I'm talking about?


----------



## m5roller (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (TBomb)*

I run this class of tires because I value comfort/noise/treadlife as much as performance these days and I don't need to worry about getting caught in ice/snow if I decide to drive to NM, CO, OK or where ever in the winter. I've had the ultimate super supremo sticky tires for years and there is a big tradeoff to run them on the street (comfort and $$$).
I'd like to here some exhausts on local cars if possible before buying. Do you have an aftermarket setup?


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a cool story:
Left rear Goodyear F1 Supercar got a puncture at 1440 miles. Got it replaced for free under GY warranty, which covers damage on run-flats with less than 2/32s tread wear, or something like that.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_There was a thread awhile back for a tire which was reasonably priced and I can't remember the name of them







Also couldn't find the thread in the archive since it must be under the name of the tire. Anyone know what tire I'm talking about?

Sumitomo HTR ZIII? TireRack rates it slightly better than Continental ContiSportContact 3.
I've had both and both are pretty good.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (m5roller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m5roller* »_I run this class of tires because I value comfort/noise/treadlife as much as performance these days and I don't need to worry about getting caught in ice/snow if I decide to drive to NM, CO, OK or where ever in the winter. I've had the ultimate super supremo sticky tires for years and there is a big tradeoff to run them on the street (comfort and $$$).
I'd like to here some exhausts on local cars if possible before buying. Do you have an aftermarket setup?

Yeah, that makes sense. I'd rather have one set of tires that performs well in the dry but is capable of handling all conditions well. Noise is a concern for me, too. The tires I have now are quite loud.
I don't have an exhaust...yet...







I'm looking at the APR RSC TBE sometime in the not-so-distant future, though.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
Sumitomo HTR ZIII? TireRack rates it slightly better than Continental ContiSportContact 3.
I've had both and both are pretty good.

I was looking at them. I don't think those are the ones they were talking about before but they look decent. They were talking about a tire that was a lot less price wise. Trying to see what options are for my wheels I have on the way.








225/35/19 
By the way I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your signature


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Bridgestone RE760 v. Continental Extreme Contact DW? Can anyone compare these? Both are potential candidates for my next set.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_They were talking about a tire that was a lot less price wise.
Trying to see what options are for my wheels I have on the way.







225/35/19

If you can afford 19" wheels, you can afford Sumitomo HTR ZIIIs.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

i just bought a set of falken 512s to replace my khumo ASXs. Anyone have any experience with these tire? What's done is done, I'm just wanna know what I can expect. So far they are much quieter and grip really well.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_Bridgestone RE760 v. Continental Extreme Contact DW? Can anyone compare these? Both are potential candidates for my next set.

just installed RE760 sport this weekend. drove 500 miles.
Great set of tires very quiet. Havent pushed the tires to the limit yet but they seem to respond well to my input. 
They do notgo where the road tells them to but go where YOU tell them to.


----------



## thethirdjq (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...d=119 
I thought everyone paying attention to this thread might appreciate this review. The guys at tirerack know their stuff.
I hope to be purchasing some new tires soon. I just put on a few thousand miles on the car over the last month and my Michelin Pilot Sport A/S went from a slight oscillation noise from normal wear to an all out 4x4 mud tire hum. I can't even hear the yakima rack on top at 80 mph bc of the tire noise. It suuckssss!.
I would like to replace the tires with Pilot Sport AS Plus, but what is the big difference for it to get a PLUS over the original tire? I hope they solved the wear noise.
My other choices are the ones in the review and the Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS PP. Although the bridgestone is not in the review, it owns the number one spot on the user survey. My budget will probably dictate going with the cheapest.
edit: I went with the Continental Extreme Contact DWS 225/45R17. I really like the results it has in wet conditions. They were also cheaper than the rest.
edit: New Tires are great, but the roaring sound was not the Pilot Sport AS wearing down but was a rear wheel bearing. Sucks to be me with the amount of money I have dumped into this Audi.









_Modified by thethirdjq at 8:38 AM 11/3/2009_


_Modified by thethirdjq at 10:56 PM 11/13/2009_


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*









Guys here's where I stooopified.
Yall will drop 2K on wheels/tires and another 1K on suspension.
$3K. 
Yet you cry like babies when something breaks on the car, or you freak yourselves out when something isn't covered under warranty/ the warranty is ending.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (dkenn75)*

I live in s Fla and had Bridgestone Potenza RE050a's stock on the car at delivery. Great handling,but incredibly noisy. Took them off at 8000k and put on Conti Extreme Contacts 'cause my road trips typically take me into the smoky mountains and blue ridge of NCarolina and E tenn. 
In Oct/Nov don't want summer tires driving in the steeply graded Mount Mitchell area (nearly 7k ft) or Clingman's Dome in Tenn. The Conti's are quiet to the point of no noise at all, I keep them inflated at 40-42lb all around. Size 245x40x18.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
If you can afford 19" wheels, you can afford Sumitomo HTR ZIIIs.

Valid point







I was eyeing up some Yokohama S. Drive. I've always had good luck with Yokohama tires.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_








Guys here's where I stooopified.
Yall will drop 2K on wheels/tires and another 1K on suspension.
$3K. 
Yet you cry like babies when something breaks on the car, or you freak yourselves out when something isn't covered under warranty/ the warranty is ending. 

















bought mine with 54K on the clock, just out of warranty. Saved about $5k+ over comparable cars with 8-12k less miles. Of course a few small issues to deal with, but wouldnt have bought an A3 otherwise.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*

First I had Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric, now I'm on Dunlop Direzza DZ101, both good tires, I prefer the Goodyear's a little more for better grip on the road in both wet and dry.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_First I had Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric, now I'm on Dunlop Direzza DZ101, both good tires, I prefer the Goodyear's a little more for better grip on the road in both wet and dry.

Ditto. My F1's were quiet at the start but got horendously loud after about 15k miles. Did you have a problem? The Dunlops are good so far but I've only got about 8k miles on them.


----------



## IzzyA3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just put on a set of Hankook Evo V12's over the weekend. Being out here in So. Cal, I can use summer tires all year round. The ride feels way smoother and the noise reduction is huge. I don't know why I waited until 30k miles to get rid of the crappy Pirelli's. The V12's look pretty aggressive too.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (IzzyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzzyA3* »_Being out here in So. Cal, I can use summer tires all year round.

I generally do that as well, but then I noticed:
Continental Extreme Contact DW (Max Performance Summer) 340UTQG
Continental Extreme Contact DWS (Ultra High Performance All Season) 540UTQG
So I am wondering how much grip am I giving up if I switch to the all season tire to get more miles out of my tires? (Generally, my tires on the A3 only last 25K miles.)


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

Now that is a good question. 
Conti says that their DWS (ie, w/sauce...







) has a 50,000 mile warranty with a UTQG of 540. 
Conti also says their DW's have NO mileage warranty (being ultra high performance and all that...) with a UTQG of 340.
Doing a little math and assuming _within this manufacturer_ that you can compare (roughly) UTQG's gives a mileage of around 31,400 miles. Of course YMMV, there is no mileage warranty from Conti, but you do get a 60 day Customer Satisfaction Ride Guarantee.
I will be very happy if I get 25,000 out of mine. I got 20,000 out of the POS Pirelli P6's and I drive like a little old man, they were ridiculously loud by then. These DW's are currently almost totally silent, I have no regrets.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_
just installed RE760 sport this weekend. drove 500 miles.
Great set of tires very quiet. Havent pushed the tires to the limit yet but they seem to respond well to my input. 
They do not go where the road tells them to but go where YOU tell them to.
You bought summer tires living in Jersey? do you have a winter setup? Winter car? Do you talk to your tires?


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

I just moved back to AZ last week


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

Rut Ro


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_oh i am runign falken fk452 right now. they are noisy as hell when they wear down. 

Yeah- FK 452 are noisy after 10k.... which is currently on the 18s on my car. I never liked uni-directional tires- or rather, i've always have bad results (noisy- to be exact). My 17s (which i'm trying to sell) are wearing YK720- which is awesome! (have same YK on our 02 passat and my previous Passat wagon- sticky, quiet, and awesome in the wet and dry)..
e


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

I nominate this thread, "The Tire Thread"






















My S Drives are getting as loud as the Pirelli's P-suks








I will probably suffer through the noise, but was wondering what caused it. Here's what happened: @ 3k miles on the tires I caught a nail; in another 3k miles, I am getting goood, I caught another nail, different tire. Both tires are on the driver's side. I run my tires @ 38psi.
I also know because I lowered the car, I would be more susceptible to uneven wear.
Should I have replaced the opposite side tire when I caught the nail? Does my high air pressure have anything to do with the uneven wear? Does the ESP have anything to do with causing the uneven wear? Or is it because I lowered my car?
I had my car aligned after the coil install and after the problem cropped up, was told the alignment was fine.
What could I have done to prevent the horror, the horror, the P-suks noise from H E double hockey sticks?








Thanks, Scott


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_I nominate this thread, "The Tire Thread"






















My S Drives are getting as loud as the Pirelli's P-suks








Thanks, Scott

So you think thoses are too loud? The reviews on Tirerack were pretty good for the S-Drives that is why I was eyeing them up. Would you recommend that tire or should I look at something else? I'm searching for my newly acquired 19 inch BBS Ck's.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Just got back from the tire shop.
Stock S-Line setup on B-Stone RE760 sport 235/45/17. $668 out the door.
Need to have some miles on them before I give any feedback. 


_Modified by Bezor at 6:42 PM 11/16/2009_


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
So you think thoses are too loud? The reviews on Tirerack were pretty good for the S-Drives that is why I was eyeing them up. Would you recommend that tire or should I look at something else? I'm searching for my newly acquired 19 inch BBS Ck's.









s drives FTW


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
So you think thoses are too loud? The reviews on Tirerack were pretty good for the S-Drives that is why I was eyeing them up. Would you recommend that tire or should I look at something else? I'm searching for my newly acquired 19 inch BBS Ck's.









My problem was having nails 3k & 6k after I got them. 
My question was more, what do you do, if you have to replace one tire (two tires in my case)







and wondering if by replacing the tire, did this cause the uneven wear.


_Modified by azoceanblue at 10:25 PM 11/13/2009_


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_
My problem was having nails 3k & 6k after I got them. 
My question was more, what do you do, if you have to replace one tire (two tires in my case)







and wondering if by replacing the tire, did this cause the uneven wear.

_Modified by azoceanblue at 10:25 PM 11/13/2009_

Replacing nails shouldn't cause uneven wear. Worn/broke shocks, or bent rim, or poor alignment. More likely poor alignment.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Bezor)*

It was replacing the tires. The driver's side tires have 3k/6k less miles on them than the passenger side.
Alignment, I may have to take it to another shop, I stopped by the shop that did the alignment after my coilover install, and they said the alignment was within spec.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

Mounted RE760sport 235/45/17 on OEM S-Line


















_Modified by Bezor at 3:09 PM 11/15/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Bezor)*

Great info thread bumpage







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Got an alignment today, dealer said the alignment on my driver's rear and passenger front wear off








Also replaced my second battery, 1st was at 17 months, this one lasted 28 months


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

Bump to life








Should be ordering my other 2 BBS CK's very shortly so trying to get my tire search started. Was looking at Yokohama S-drives but am reconsidering.
Im looking for a 225 35 19. Something that is good for Summer including rainy conditions and if possible All season although I don't plan on leaving them on when the winter sets in. Also want a tire that has good life to it and sticks to the road because I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif cornering. 
Anyone running Eagle F1's?? I've heard they are great but also just read a review that they are noisy. 
Pirelli's?? I believe I heard P-Nero's "suck" and get pretty noisy too?
Kumho??
Any other suggestion welcome


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

buddy has eagle F1 not noisy right now. i think he only has like 1000 miles on them
i have bridgestone RE760 sport. very quiet


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Anyone running Eagle F1's?? I've heard they are great but also just read a review that they are noisy. 


I would say STFA but all you've got to do is read the first page of this thread. They were fine at first but quickly became "monster truck" loud. Someone else confirmed the noise problem as well.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
I would say STFA but all you've got to do is read the first page of this thread. They were fine at first but quickly became "monster truck" loud. Someone else confirmed the noise problem as well.

Well that is a turn off from them.
Any opinions on General, Kumho, Dunlop or Pirelli?




_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 6:06 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

I had kumoo ASX and I wasn't really that impressed with the grip and they were loud a hell. I ended up replacing them with Falken 512 cause i heard the 452s were loud. They seem to have good grip and aren't nearly as loud as the Kumho, but I'll give them time since they've only been on the car for a little over 500 miles.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_
i have bridgestone RE760 sport. very quiet 

I'm really enjoying the 760s!
Quiet. Very good grip (hasn't rained yet tho). They don't thump on impacts like the Conti's did.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Bump to life








Should be ordering my other 2 BBS CK's very shortly so trying to get my tire search started. Was looking at Yokohama S-drives but am reconsidering.
Im looking for a 225 35 19. Something that is good for Summer including rainy conditions and if possible All season although I don't plan on leaving them on when the winter sets in. Also want a tire that has good life to it and sticks to the road because I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif cornering. 
Anyone running Eagle F1's?? I've heard they are great but also just read a review that they are noisy. 
Pirelli's?? I believe I heard P-Nero's "suck" and get pretty noisy too?
Kumho??
Any other suggestion welcome










I would personally suggest Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta if you find a good deal. I am rocking the second set of these babies. Wear was great on the first set. wore down evenly and equally.
You can definitely feel better response and stickiness on the road, cornering is a blast with these







. Driven in rainy condition and was fine as well. Ride is some what harsh, not too bad but you are def sacrificing some comfort.
Cheers and good luck on ze hunt


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_
I'm really enjoying the 760s!
Quiet. Very good grip (hasn't rained yet tho). They don't thump on impacts like the Conti's did.

What tire pressure are you using with your 760s?
ty


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PaliAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaliAudi* »_
I would personally suggest Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta if you find a good deal. I am rocking the second set of these babies. Wear was great on the first set. wore down evenly and equally.
You can definitely feel better response and stickiness on the road, cornering is a blast with these







. Driven in rainy condition and was fine as well. Ride is some what harsh, not too bad but you are def sacrificing some comfort.
Cheers and good luck on ze hunt

Yeah I was mainly looking at Goodyear, Pirelli, Kumho and Dunlop because I have access to wholesale







for them along with a bunch of other companies. I wish Vredestein was on there, their bike tires are the best I've ever ridden and all I ride now. But if I can find a deal maybe I'll go that route.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

35/32
Stock pressure.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

i love my michelin pilot exaltos


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_i love my michelin pilot exaltos

Someone else recommended them to me today.







They are fairly pricey though.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Someone else recommended them to me today.







They are fairly pricey though. 

I almost went with these.
Nexen tires uses Michelin technology. 
http://www.nexentireusa.com/ 
I've heard good things about Nexens, but havent' riden or driven a car with them installed.
We had Michelins on the BMW, and I was really impressed when I switched over B-Stones on that car. Probably why I stuck with B-stones for the Audi.


_Modified by Bezor at 8:41 PM 12/4/2009_


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Bezor)*

Thanks








I liked my 960's I had before the S.Drives, but the 960's went up $30 a tire


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

I keep coming back to Yokohama S-drives even though I can't get a deal on them. Seeing them on a bunch of cars while cruising the intronet.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

My experiences with the S.Drives could have been my fault








I took a left hander a little fast







getting on a freeway one day and slid the passenger side front tire. Scared the bageebees out of myself, thank gaudi for electronic stability program. i could have flat spotted at least the passenger front tire. The noisiness of the tires was mostly on the passenger side.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

^^^ sounds like it could have been that.
I did that once on my stock Conti's














Was going way too fast in to a ramp but pulled through it.







Scared me to death too. Made me think to myself why do I drive like this?? Then I said because it's fun.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

just put on a set of 215/45/17 nankang ns1's a few days ago. already got to feel how they handle on dry roads, wet roads and in the snow. they are actually very nice, alot quieter than our crappy stock pirelli tires and they have a better wear warranty. yes they may be a cheap tire, but ive been running the ns2s on my gti for about a year with alot of spirited driving and they have held up very well, performance and comfort wise. oh and i only paid a total of 300 for all four mounted and balanced


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_just put on a set of 215/45/17 nankang ns1's a few days ago. already got to feel how they handle on dry roads, wet roads and in the snow. they are actually very nice, alot quieter than our crappy stock pirelli tires and they have a better wear warranty. yes they may be a cheap tire, but ive been running the ns2s on my gti for about a year with alot of spirited driving and they have held up very well, performance and comfort wise. oh and i only paid a total of 300 for all four mounted and balanced









Damn not bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JessicasJetta (May 29, 2008)

I just got my A3 in September. It came with the stock Continentals, but they are LOUD and I'm worried about how they will handle in the snow. Since they are not as nice even on dry roads as my Kumho's.
I was very happy with the Kumho Ecsta ASX tires I ran on my Jetta (I went through two sets and was very pleased). They were great in dry and wet weather. However, they didn't feel quite grippy enough in snow and in the winter the hill I live on is hellish with ice and snow that refuses to melt nicely. 
I am thinking of getting the Kumho's again for a general tire, but for the worst few months of the year am putting on some snow tires- has anyone tried Hancook Winter iPike's? Are they any good? I won't have the studs- just snow tires alone. I do winter driving and am sure to head over mountain passes at least a few times- would love your suggestions.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (JessicasJetta)*

Quick update:
Well since I made this thread back in October, I STILL haven't got new tires. Luckily today, I got a blowout so now I gotta.








I'm stoked for getting to try some new tread, but not stoked to dish out the money's I barely have.








Still thinking about 18's too, been checking the FS thread daily.
Time to re-read this whole thread again and visit TireRack.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (dkenn75)*

Nitto Invo's


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (Gothic Serpent)*

Just put 4 Continental Extreme Contact DWS on today. Before that I had BF Goodrich Geforce sports. The DWS are WAY smoother ride. I feel like I'm in a different car. We'll see how they hold up after a few miles, but I went through the sports pretty quick so I wanted something that would last a bit longer.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

I had General Exclaims UHPs on my B6 A4. Great for summer, ran them for about 20K miles and had 0 problems. Sticky and I don't remember them being loud at all. I think I paid like $400 for them.
Probably what I'll get this summer when I pick up a summer set.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_Just put 4 Continental Extreme Contact DWS on today...

i put on the DWS a couple weeks ago. they are indeed much more quiet. they got great reviews on tirerack but i think the rating is a bit inflated due to a smaller sample size. but for the price, i took a chance on them. so far, they are smooth, super quiet and grippy. no snow or heavy rain yet though...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (dzasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzasta* »_
i put on the DWS a couple weeks ago. they are indeed much more quiet. they got great reviews on tirerack but i think the rating is a bit inflated due to a smaller sample size. but for the price, i took a chance on them. so far, they are smooth, super quiet and grippy. no snow or heavy rain yet though...

Sweet! I'm planning on putting a set of the Conti Extreme Contact DWS on my new wheels in a couple of weeks








All the reviews seem to be really positive, and the 6 year/50,000 mile treadlife warranty is nice. It won't be hard for them to be quieter, grippier, and better in the rain than the stock Pirelli's I have now


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I had the conti DWS installed yesterday. It happen to snow about an inch last night and they performed real well. The only problem I have with them is that they are UGLY. They have them built in rim protector that make the tire look fat. They also have a giant writing on them.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (cpufixer1)*

I'm narrowing it down........
Continental - ExtremeContact DWS - _Great reviews/price! $102_
Bridgestone - Potenza RE960AS Pole Positions - _Sound excellent but pricey! $165_
Michelin - Pilot PS2s or Pilot Exaltos - _Pricey @ $160+ but look trustworthy!_
Kumho - Ecsta ASX - _$80! Liking these!_
General - Exclaim UHP - _Look like a great bang for your buck @ $82!_


_Modified by dkenn75 at 10:13 PM 2/3/2010_


----------



## Scooby_T (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_I'm narrowing it down........
_Modified by dkenn75 at 10:13 PM 2/3/2010_

What about the Dunlop Sport Maxx ?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_I'm narrowing it down........
Continental - ExtremeContact DWS - _Great reviews/price! $102_
Bridgestone - Potenza RE960AS Pole Positions - _Sound excellent but pricey! $165_
Michelin - Pilot PS2s or Pilot Exaltos - _Pricey @ $160+ but look trustworthy!_
Kumho - Ecsta ASX - _$80! Liking these!_
General - Exclaim UHP - _Look like a great bang for your buck @ $82!_


Look at the Bridgestone Potenza RE760 Sports, cost slightly less than the 960's, but . . . you can get 40k miles out of the 960's







so they may be worth the extra cost. The set I had lasted 37k, i replaced them a little early. They were quiet and were a very good tire.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (cpufixer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpufixer1* »_...The only problem I have with them is that they are UGLY. They have them built in rim protector that make the tire look fat. They also have a giant writing on them. 

YES! that was the first thing i noticed when i saw them on my car, they def arent the prettiest looking tire on the rim/car. and the big ALL CAPS font is a little too much. after a couple days tho, i dont notice it anymore.


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Two big thumbs up for the RE960's. I ran them on my G35 coupe and now on my A3. Outstanding wet traction, dry traction, and crisp turn-in response. Low impact harshness, low noise, and good mileage. They resist understeer, and it's easier to take a set in a sharp corner. 
I've learned that a particular tire just "works" with a car, and these work with the A3. BTW, they're narrower than other tires in the same size, so I'm running 245/45/17 on the stock rims; I recommend it. The speedometer is off by less than 2%. One downside, they've got a fairly high rolling resistance, so the gas mileage dropped about 10%.
Other tires I've run: 
Gsport (good handling, a little noisy, impact harshness), 
Avid W4S (recommended, but not as crisp as others), 
Pilot (decent)
Pilot A/S (recommended), 
Exclaim UHP (mushy, especially at the limit) Goodyear RSA (lousy wet traction, average performance)


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (dreaminga3)*

Think I'm pull the trigger on some Yokohama S-drives for the 19's







Everything I've read about them is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (dreaminga3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreaminga3* »_BTW, they're narrower than other tires in the same size, so I'm running 245/45/17 on the stock rims; I recommend it.

I find this very interesting. I had been planning on getting RE960s for my next tires, but was just going to get the same 225/45/17 as I have now on my stock 17" S-Line wheels. So 245 will fit? Does it have any clearance issues or rubbing or anything? Thanks a lot.


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: (-PTK-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-PTK-* »_
I find this very interesting. I had been planning on getting RE960s for my next tires, but was just going to get the same 225/45/17 as I have now on my stock 17" S-Line wheels. So 245 will fit? Does it have any clearance issues or rubbing or anything? Thanks a lot.

No fitment problems at all. Looks like an OEM upgrade. In fact, there's almost no bulge, less than 1/4". The fit and width are almost identical to a 235/45/17 Yokohama Avid W4S. 
My approach to cars is to do several subtle styling changes that aren't all that noticeable by themselves, but, when seen all together, make a dramatically sportier image. I'm shooting for comments like "nice!", or "sharp". The tires were the first change I made. There's enough increase in width to noticeably affect the visual "stance" of the car. 
I've done several mods since then, all of which add up to something that looks like it might be factory modded version. I measure my visual changes according to the "verbal reaction scale" below. I usually aim for a 5 or 6.
1. Blah.
2. OK.
3. Nice looking car.
4. Nice!
5. Hey, that's sharp!
6. Sweet.
7. Wow!
8. Daaaaamn.
9. OMG, that's hot!
10. That's almost over the top.
11. What was he thinking?!?!?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Think I'm pull the trigger on some Yokohama S-drives for the 19's







Everything I've read about them is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

FTW!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_I'm narrowing it down........
Continental - ExtremeContact DWS - _Great reviews/price! $102_
Bridgestone - Potenza RE960AS Pole Positions - _Sound excellent but pricey! $165_
Michelin - Pilot PS2s or Pilot Exaltos - _Pricey @ $160+ but look trustworthy!_
Kumho - Ecsta ASX - _$80! Liking these!_
General - Exclaim UHP - _Look like a great bang for your buck @ $82!_

_Modified by dkenn75 at 10:13 PM 2/3/2010_

Where did you find the Conti DWS for $102?


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (TBomb)*

*UPDATE*
Well I was able to find a website I'll share with you all called *www.treadepot.com* which has a lowest price guarantee to any other competitor.
I went ahead and looked up local tire shops that could do a price match for me (which is where I got the prices from above) and Discount Tire was able to give me a call after my request and set me up with some Kumho 712's @ $65/each! They're supposedly just like the Kumho ASX's and I'm going to be selling my rims/wheels once I get these anyways to put on 18's (thx tcardio!)
I've been using that god awful spare donut tire thing for 3 days and it's embarassing and then some. New tires by the end of the day out the door for under $400. Stoked!


_Modified by dkenn75 at 5:27 PM 2/5/2010_


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (dreaminga3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreaminga3* »_No fitment problems at all. Looks like an OEM upgrade. In fact, there's almost no bulge, less than 1/4". The fit and width are almost identical to a 235/45/17 Yokohama Avid W4S.

If you happened to have any pictures of the tires/stance/car I would love to see them. I'm curious what this looks like, so I can decide if it's something I would want to pursue. Thanks again.


----------



## SDBlackA3 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_I'm narrowing it down........
Continental - ExtremeContact DWS - _Great reviews/price! $102_
Bridgestone - Potenza RE960AS Pole Positions - _Sound excellent but pricey! $165_
Michelin - Pilot PS2s or Pilot Exaltos - _Pricey @ $160+ but look trustworthy!_
Kumho - Ecsta ASX - _$80! Liking these!_
General - Exclaim UHP - _Look like a great bang for your buck @ $82!_

_Modified by dkenn75 at 10:13 PM 2/3/2010_

Do you mind sharing where you are getting these prices? I went to get a nail removed and found out that I'm down to the wear bars and it's time to replace my tires...


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (SDBlackA3)*

Well since nobody mentioned them before... probably because nobody has tried them before... I will. I got a set of the Marangoni Mythos on my summer wheels recently. Not a very well known brand in NA but it's quite popular in Europe. Sadly the seasons have turned before I had a chance to try them out but I have heard a lot of good things about them so I will let you guys know as soon as I get them back on the car.
... just thought I'd bring them up before this thread disappears... again.


----------



## Scooby_T (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

Update:

Just ordered a set of the Dunlop SP Sport Maxx ! 
After a lot of reading, I found this tire to be just right for my needs (Grip, quiet, comfort, long lasting).
Hope to put them on tomorrow morning and will keep you informed!
Have a great weekend


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Scooby_T)*

Anyone ever used Achilles tires??


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Just got Bridgestone - Potenza RE960AS Pole Positions


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

just ordered a set of re760s


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_just ordered a set of re760s

I like mine.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Bezor)*

I'm pulling the trigger on some Conti Extreme Contact DWS soon (this week or next as I need tires like yesterday). Decided no go on S-drives they just don't have the extra thread wear to them that the Conti's have.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i just got the conti dws's. so far i like em. they are great in the snow


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i just got the conti dws's. so far i like em. they are great in the snow

Did you order them from Tirerack or get them local? Just curious what price you paid. Tireracks price looks the best but i need to price out installation and balancing too.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

Just got the Continental DWS in 225 40 18. Seems like they have less rim protector then the Eagle F1's I had on previously. Got America's tire to match tire rack price and a $100 rebate on top.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Just got the Continental DWS in 225 40 18. Seems like they have less rim protector then the Eagle F1's I had on previously. Got America's tire to match tire rack price and a $100 rebate on top.

America's Tire is hustling for business. I worked a deal with them also.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i got mine through tire rack.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Just got the Continental DWS in 225 40 18. Seems like they have less rim protector then the Eagle F1's I had on previously. Got America's tire to match tire rack price and a $100 rebate on top.

None of them around me







but Mr.Tire has a match a competitor's price and take 10% off until the end of the month I believe. I was just figuring they wouldn't match Tirerack since Tirerack doesn't include installation and balancing. Not sure what I good price on installation and balancing is either


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

New wheels = new tires. These Yokohama's ADVAN Neova AD07's are about to die on me...it looks like I may be going back to Continental's and giving the DWS's a shot.
Oh but those Bridgestone Pole Positions are so intriguing...


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_
Oh but those Bridgestone Pole Positions are so intriguing...



bridgestones are the bomb. they also wear real fast so keep that in mind.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_

bridgestones are the bomb. they also wear real fast so keep that in mind.









My 960's lasted 37k; hopefully the 760's last 30k


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_








My 960's lasted 37k; hopefully the 760's last 30k









Depends on which model 'stones.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bezor)*

I thought I would shorten the names








Potenza RE960 A/S Pole Positions and Potenza RE760 Sports.


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (azoceanblue)*

Can anyone report back further experiences on the Continental DWS? My original ContiProContacts are finally down to the wear bars after 30k miles. I'm trying to decide if the RE960AS are worth the extra $200 over the DWS. I would only use the snow capabilities of these tires a handful of times a year so I'm mostly interested in wet and dry performance. Thanks.








From TireRack:
Bridgestone Potenza RE960AS Pole Position (235/45R17): $161
Continental ExtremeContact DWS (225/45R17): $108
EDIT:
**** it. I got the 960s in 235/45/17 from Discount tire for $800 all in. The DWS are backordered nationally for months.


_Modified by -PTK- at 7:49 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (-PTK-)*

How are you liking your 960s so far? I was going to get the DWS but yeah, they're out of stock everywhere. The 960 seems like a better choice for me anyway - I want a quiet, good performing tire in the dry and wet and I only drive in snow a handful of days each year.


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the ExtremeContact DWS for about six months now. They are really great. Dry, wet and in the snow their performance is excellant. I just can't stand the looks of them. I like a tire that goes straight up from the wheel. These have the built in rim protector and make the tire look rounded off. I know it sounds strange, but I will not buy them again just because of the look.


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBomb* »_How are you liking your 960s so far? I was going to get the DWS but yeah, they're out of stock everywhere. The 960 seems like a better choice for me anyway - I want a quiet, good performing tire in the dry and wet and I only drive in snow a handful of days each year.

I've had them for a month and like them a lot. They made a massive difference in grip, ride quality, and ride noise, as compared to my old ContiProContacts. I would have absolutely gotten the DWS if they were in stock, since they were so much cheaper, but the 960s have exceeded all my expectations, and they were in stock. I'd absolutely recommend them if you can't wait for the DWS to come back in stock and the cost difference isn't a deal breaker for you.
On a side note, I think they look awesome. I love the look of the directional tread and bigger size.


_Modified by -PTK- at 1:12 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (-PTK-)*

Cool. I'm also looking at the new Yokohama Avid Envigors, which are supposed to be a pretty good tire too, although they just came out a month or so ago I believe. If I drove in the snow more, I would probably wait for the DWS to be in stock, but we get a couple of snowstorms a year here in Dallas (snow on the ground for 1-2 days, usually) and maybe one trip to the mountains, so awesome snow performance isn't a deal breaker. Good dry traction and good wet traction are important, as is a relatively quiet ride. I think it's going to come down to if I want to spend the extra $200 or so for the Bridgestones.


----------



## EndlessWinter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (dkenn75)*

Just got the Michelin PS2's. So far they are SEX. I hear they wear pretty fast... which is apparently the norm for ultra performance tires... so we will see... and they are a pretty penny... (cost more than my wheels) but DAMN handle nice!!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (EndlessWinter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EndlessWinter* »_Just got the Michelin PS2's. So far they are SEX. I hear they wear pretty fast... which is apparently the norm for ultra performance tires... so we will see... and they are a pretty penny... (cost more than my wheels) but DAMN handle nice!!

True dat. PS2s came stock with our 2009 A4.
Just got Sumitomo HTR Z III again, this time in 235/40-18. My last set (225/40-18) served me well.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (EndlessWinter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EndlessWinter* »_Just got the Michelin PS2's. So far they are SEX. I hear they wear pretty fast... which is apparently the norm for ultra performance tires... so we will see... and they are a pretty penny... (cost more than my wheels) but DAMN handle nice!!
x2, I installed my summer wheels a few weeks back with them and can't believe how quiet, comfortable and well the handle, well worth the $$$ IMO, I had Michelin Pilot Exalto PE2's also in 225/40-18 on my last a3 and really enjoyed them so far these are a huge step above http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: What tires you rockin'? (NY_Avant)*

I purchased a set of Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta's and have had them on for about 2 weeks.
So far, these tires are AMAZING! Feels like my A3 has a ton of more dry traction and they perform equally as well in the rain. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also find the tread design very interesting..


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what tire pressure are you guys running? I was trying to figure out what my to fill my BStone 960AS 235/45/17 to, and I wasn't sure if the wider-than-OEM width affects it. I guess I am just going to fill it to the recommended values on the B-pillar for now.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

2.0T (not quattro)? Ran my 960's at 38 psi front and rear.


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

Vanquish said:


> I purchased a set of Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta's and have had them on for about 2 weeks.
> So far, these tires are AMAZING! Feels like my A3 has a ton of more dry traction and they perform equally as well in the rain. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> I also find the tread design very interesting..



how's the road noise with that tread design?


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Currently running Falken RT615's 225/40/18


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

BUMP to my old thread from last year. Time for new tires :banghead:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I am still rock'n the stocker ContiProContacts @ 33k, they say they will do 60k . . . umf, quattro makes up for average tires (11th out of 29 on Tire Rack)


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

Yokohama ADVAN neova!! Better than Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec I used to have both noise and grip.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm rocking the stock ContiSport Contact 2's right now, but they're wearing down (15K on the odo). I looked on TireRack the other day and they were blowing out Michelin Pilot PS2's for like $750 (for the ****ing FULL SET of 4). I almost pulled the trigger...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'm on Bridgestone Potenza 670's, and I couldn't be happier.

My car is at 67,500 miles and I've only ever changed tires ONCE. -And I've still got at least 10k left to go on them.

I will be repeating my purchase, although -since I'm only ever driving in driving in Florida, there's no need for mud-and-snow rated rubber.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Nitto Invos. 38 psi, minimal road noise, incredible wet and dry traction... and to top it off, ive had them on my A3 for over 33k miles and they are still rockin and rollin.

Im going to buy another set when these suckers go bald, whenever that is. lol


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Continental ExtremeContact DWS at 37psi. I like them quite a bit. Decently grippy, very quiet. Only problem is the have a soft sidewall. They ahev a bit too much roll/give in moderate cornering. But as far as "winter" (i live in houston TX) tyres go they are great


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

FINALLY got a NEW set of tires. Picked up some Hankook Ventus V12 evo 225/40/18 for a good price. Will get them mounted tomorrow.

#stressrelieved :thumbup:


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

im on Hankook Ventus V12 evo 225/40/18


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*General G-MAX AS-03* all season, reportedly made by Continental in France. 

I only have a couple thousand miles on the new treads so far but I'm VERY pleased. Not quite as much dry traction and turn-in precision as with the OEM ultra high performance summer Michelins but these Generals were half the replacement price of Michelins and have EXCELLENT wet performance capabilities - That's very important here in Seattle! Our northwest winter has been quite mild thus far, no experience in snow as yet.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Vanquish said:


> I purchased a set of Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta's and have had them on for about 2 weeks.
> So far, these tires are AMAZING! Feels like my A3 has a ton of more dry traction and they perform equally as well in the rain. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> I also find the tread design very interesting..


A bit of a zombie reply but...

I HATED the stock CSC2 tires - TERRIBLE!!!

I'm also purchasing a set of the Ultra Sessanta's for this spring - have only heard good things about these tires - I'm stoked to get them (in 225 R18 40)

Current tires are Michelin Primacy Alpins (225 R17 45) mounted on cheapy 17 alloy rims (4 x $150 = $600 total for the rims). I was paying $100 x 2 per year previously to remount and balance my tires on the same rims: i figure within 4 years I'll have paid off the rims, get a better tire for the snow (17s intead of 18s) and don't have the wear and tear on the tires of being remounted.

But, definitely stoked to pick up the Ultra Sessantas for this spring


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Summer - Potenza RE01-R's (discontinued now)
Winter - General Altimax Arctic


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

this thread is relevant to my interests

my stock summers (RE050A) went to recycling when i put my winters on in december

i want to get the same ones again but i will read this thread again in march


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Got a nail in the front passenger tire discovered by the shop while installing my FMIC yesterday. They're worn enough for me to patch it for temporary purposes (didn't cost me anything), say "screw it", and buy new ones. Will be rocking Michelin Pilot PS2's Tues. of next week.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

im about to order PZerp Nero (high performance version, not the all season)

anyone have a review?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> im about to order PZerp Nero (high performance version, not the all season)
> 
> anyone have a review?


I do for all seasons :/


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> im about to order PZerp Nero (high performance version, not the all season)
> 
> anyone have a review?


Why the switch? Thought you were going with the Bridgestones?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well at the moment I am running my winter setup, which consists of 17" A8 replica wheels and Michelin Primacy Alpin tires, 225/45 17.

I can honestly say these are one of the best tires I have ever had on my cars. I didn't get the chance to test them out on really deep snow but we had up to 5" here with everything from powedery stuff slushy stuff to black ice and everything in between. The tires have great traction so far in the dry, wet and up to 5" of snow.

Summer setup is pushing it a bit perhaps but I have a set of 225/40 18 Hankook R-S3s... and was very happy with those tires last summer. The down side being that they likely won't last me more than 3 summers. The grip on them is pretty impressive and not nearly as noisy as I had expected them to be.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> im about to order PZerp Nero (high performance version, not the all season)
> 
> anyone have a review?


From work experience, the P Zero's aren't that great. You get average life at best, and the tread design isn't overly aggressive for a tire that is suppose to be respectably competitive. I've seen a lot of blemishes come through for orders, not to mention the amount of unhappy customers I get. Personally I would go for a set of Bridgestone or Conti's any day over Pirelli. However if I had the money I'd spring for a set of Pirelli Trefeo's. Arguably the best track/street tire available, and it'll only cost you your first born!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Why the switch? Thought you were going with the Bridgestones?


I reasoned that instead of getting another set of RE050A's i could get a slightly cheaper tire with the difference buy new 12mm R/ 10mm F spacers to replace my 8mm .



ApexAudi said:


> From work experience, the P Zero's aren't that great. You get average life at best, and the tread design isn't overly aggressive for a tire that is suppose to be respectably competitive. I've seen a lot of blemishes come through for orders, not to mention the amount of unhappy customers I get. Personally I would go for a set of Bridgestone or Conti's any day over Pirelli. However if I had the money I'd spring for a set of Pirelli Trefeo's. Arguably the best track/street tire available, and it'll only cost you your first born!


Thanks for the review, its probably why its on clearance at a few places.

I don't want another set of bridgestones cause i know they wont be as good as my RE050A's. Trying to find an equivalent for cheaper.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

aiight im about to pull the trigger on Pilot PS2's for a great deal

only problem is that if one needs replacing in a year or 2 im fux0red

for 150$ more i can get the new super sports but it doesnt seem like a direct replacement, its a less aggressive tire

what to do


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> aiight im about to pull the trigger on Pilot PS2's for a great deal
> 
> only problem is that if one needs replacing in a year or 2 im fux0red
> 
> ...


Ok for only 88$ more i can get the new SuperSports cause there's no duty on them (made in USA vs FRA for PS2)

think im gonna pull the trigger

1 week ago it was spring here and now its back to winter so i dont know why im all rushed to get summer tires


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> aiight im about to pull the trigger on Pilot PS2's for a great deal
> 
> only problem is that if one needs replacing in a year or 2 im fux0red
> 
> ...


Not true. Just outfitted another A3 with these and they are better than the PS2's, believe it or not. That said, I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

davis_449 said:


> Not true. Just outfitted another A3 with these and they are better than the PS2's, believe it or not. That said, I don't think you can go wrong with either.


I pulled the trigger on the SuperSports. Will be mounting them end of march when i do my bi-annual suspension maintenance and alignment.

They have a tread rating of 300 vs 220 on the PS2's. Figured they were less sporty but after reading reviews it seems on par or better than the PS2.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> I pulled the trigger on the SuperSports. Will be mounting them end of march when i do my bi-annual suspension maintenance and alignment.
> 
> They have a tread rating of 300 vs 220 on the PS2's. Figured they were less sporty but after reading reviews it seems on par or better than the PS2.


I'll be interested to hear your review of the SS's. I'm considering getting a set of those, but man they are pricey.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Maitre Absolut said:


> when i do my bi-annual suspension maintenance


What does this entail? curious. I just get alignments.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> I'll be interested to hear your review of the SS's. I'm considering getting a set of those, but man they are pricey.


At Costco they are 401$ and tirerack 225$ (on sale). Even with shipping and brokerage from US i saved over 500$. Though technically i spent just as much as on RE050A's which i wasn't supposed to :facepalm:



KnockKnock said:


> What does this entail? curious. I just get alignments.


lowering or raising (depending on the season) and cleaning + lubing the threads.


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

*Perilli Pzero 225 40 18's*

Have them ,love them. Great grip, great ride. The way I select tires is by researching wet track performance testing by catagory (ultra high, high etc...). 

I look for high ratings on slalom, as well as over all performance. Pirelli, Michelin, Conti, Hankooks are almost always on top.


----------

